# Oakley Big Bass Tour - 13th Annual Lake Conroe Big Bass Classic - March 13/14



## Lake Conroe Big Bass (Mar 5, 2010)

The first Oakley Big Bass Tour event of 2010 kicks off in Texas on March 13/14th on Lake Conroe with the 13th Annual Lake Conroe Big Bass Classic. Last year it took 10+ to win the tournament. Based out of Papas on the Lake this event is one of the longest running big bass tournaments in Texas. Over 700 competed last year with Mike Parsons taking home the grand prize. This years grand prize will be a 2010 Nitro Z8 with a 200HP Mercury Pro XS fully rigged with an 8' Pro Power-Pole. Over $100,000 in cash and prizes will be up for grabs at the event. Anglers will receive a free rod with a two-day entry.

Oakley's Rolling O Lab http://www.oakley.com/community/olab will be a Papas for the entire event. Anglers will have a chance to tour the O Lab and learn more about Oakley's superior polarized optics. In addition Lock-n-Haul, Lake Fork Trophy Lures, Castaway and the Army Bass Anglers will have booths set up at the event. The party will begin with preregistration Thursday the 11th from 5pm-9pm and Friday the 12th from 9am-9pm at Papa's. Anglers may register online at www.lakeconroebigbass.com

More information regarding the event and payouts can be found at www.oakleybigbass.com or www.lakeconroebigbass.com

Look forward to seeing everyone in March. Conroe in March is always something special.

Event Entry Form: http://www.lakeconroebigbass.com/2010 Entry Form.pdf

Anglers who register early online will be entered to win Oakley prize packages.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

It's going to be a great event ,we can't wait.


----------



## Lake Conroe Big Bass (Mar 5, 2010)

Look forward to it as well. See everyone Thursday or Friday at Papas for registration.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you gonna post up some pics?


----------



## Lake Conroe Big Bass (Mar 5, 2010)

They are up on the site at www.lakeconroebigbass.com click through to Flickr.


----------

